# New Woodshop!!! Progress is in the air!!!



## Jay39 (Nov 9, 2015)

Got a 28'x32' w/ 16'x12' extension on the back, 8'x28' front porch, polebarn woodshop…will be fully finished and ready for woodworking. I currently have a 3 car garage filled with all my woodworking tools and the wife gave me permission to build this woodshop…fully dedicated to woodworking (and my golf simulator). The last picture is what I'm thinking with color scheme for outside…and the types of windows. My guy wants to build my doors…I'm not sure I want that. We are going to have double doors in the front…and I'm not sure how or what I want as in doors just yet. I want it to looks pretty awesome…any ideas? I'm excited to see how this is going to end up! I'm nervous as crap too!

One last thing, would any of you put a 220 outlet in the middle of the concrete floor for my sawstop 52" table saw? I don't want anything protruding out of the floor. Not sure what I want to do on this…bc I don't want any hanging 220 lines or lines running across my floor.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Why wouldn't you want to run the electrical overhead? It'd be in conduit, not "hanging," and it could go down to the floor right next to the dust collection.


----------



## Jay39 (Nov 9, 2015)

I just don't want a cord (whether in conduit or not) hanging from the ceiling. It would be nice to have it in the floor (which will be poured on Monday. It would also be nice to have 110 in the floor next to the 220 for other things that might have a place towards middle of shop. It's just a preference really…I've had to rig up all kinds of things in my 3 car garage…I just don't want to do that for this build.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Why ask a question when you've made up your mind?

If you're dead set against having electrical overhead, then obviously you'll need to put it in the floor.


----------



## Jay39 (Nov 9, 2015)

Well, Im looking for ideas on how to do this or if anyone has done this. Whether or not there are tips for doing this for a 220…not protruding out of the concrete, waterproof (just in case). It's more of me trying to get ideas. Yours was a good one…and I appreciate the tips. I don't want to run cables across the floor either. It sure is a lot of fun but stressful…lol.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

"would any of you put a 220 outlet in the middle of the concrete floor…" 
No, I wouldn't. I would run it overhead, not put it in the floor. Suppose you wanted to move the location of your saw?


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Just so you know, there's absolutely nothing different about 240V wiring. You just use two hot wires instead of a hot and a neutral. You'd use 12/2 or 12/3 wire (for a 20amp circuit) inside conduit buried in the floor. If you needed 30amps, that'd be 10AWG instead of 12. There are special outlet boxes designed to be embedded in concrete. They are not waterproof, so the conduit gets installed, the box gets installed and then sealed up, then the concrete gets poured around it. If the concrete is coming Monday, I doubt you have time to get an electrician out to run the conduit and place the boxes.

Not to beat a dead horse, but overhead is a lot easier and more forgiving. You don't have cords hanging from the ceiling. You have an outlet on the floor that you plug the saw into.


----------



## ThistleDown (Jun 8, 2016)

When I built mine which is the same dimension I did not install the box in the floor but I did think about it. Now every time I plug in my saw from across the room I mentally kick my @ss. I too do not want a wire hanging overhead for the saw or laying on across the floor all the time. It has been 4 yeas and I have not moved the saw from where it is so the box in the floor SHOULD have been put in.

As for getting it done before Monday, go to HD or Lowes, get the PVC and lay the boxes in yourself, they have all the stuff for a water tight box. Then after it is all poured have the electrician feed the wires. You can do it; I did it with a light out to my turn-around when my front pad was poured. Check you code and see what is required.

So long story short, yes, put in both boxes now, even if you move the saw or never use it, big deal, it is there if you need it. I have a 120 on the wall near the corner of the shop I have never plugged in anything into, but it is there if I need it.

As for the colors, that is a nice combo, although I would use a white roof, you would be shocked how the sun heats up that dark metal and makes a giant radiator, but it only has to look good to you.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Congrats on the building, I won't echo what's said above about the outlet(s) since it seems you have decided. It will work out no matter what you do. I would make the 240V outlet a 30 amp one, that way you can use it for the 3 HP saw (if that's what it is) as well as a 5HP model should it show up at a later date.


----------



## Jay39 (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks for the input! I'm trying to determine what all I need to do. The contractor building it said it wouldn't be a problem last night. So, we'll see how it goes. I also marked where I want it. Just behind where I think my SawStop will go under the outfeed table. I like the idea of 220 and 110. Those will be hugely important.

@ThisleDown, your quote is awesome man!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Definitely put it in the floor. A hanging cord would be in the way.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Nobody is advocating for a hanging cord. Instead, you have conduit coming down next to your dust collection pipe with an outlet on the end of it near the floor. The cord plugs in there.

If you're putting dust collection in the floor then it makes perfect sense to put the electrical there as well, but if you have big thick metal pipe coming down from above already, why not a thin conduit as well?


----------



## Jay39 (Nov 9, 2015)

I don't have a pipe coming from the ceiling. My contractor and I have it all figured out. We will be running the conduit under the concrete to near the middle of the building to a box that will house 220 and 110…box will be covered except for outlets. Then, there will be a lid to cover those outlets if ever not in use. We'll see how it turns out!


----------



## Jay39 (Nov 9, 2015)

On another note, the contractor wants to come off the back with a shed type roof…but wants to take it from the top of the peak. I can't envision it very well. He said it would be expensive to come off the back with trusses (like a gable type roof). I'm totally not sure what to do on this…any advice?


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

im going to assume the idea now is to have the look as the last picture ya posted? if thats a right assumption, a shed roof there would look rather weird, plus you will have 2 little walls on each side that need to be sided and flashed.
and if you have an entrance door on that outside wall, you'll have lots of water runoff during rains to contend with.

it seems framing it the way he suggests would be quite expensive- thats a LONG run from the roof peak to the outside wall to make.

i dont notice any trusses for that area in the lumber pile. was the barn a package put together by the builder or the lumberyard?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I put a chase in my floor and ran Electrical, DC, and air in it , it has worked great for close to 20 years. I don't like tripping over ducting, cords or air hoses.


----------



## Jay39 (Nov 9, 2015)

I don't think they quoted trusses. It's contractor I would assume that did that. My questions are exactly as yours. I'm thinking it would look better coming off the pitch with something like a gable. The whole package was put together by Lowes. However, that bump out extension is an add on…and I don't know if Lowes had any input to it. Hmmmm….


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

jay,this is what im thinking the idea of what it would look like, except to the peak:









theres going to be quite a bit of fancy cutting on the siding, then having to get a good seal along those walls. code might call for both side walls to have load bearing under them( setting on a truss or a ladder system between trusses). hard saying beings codes can vary greatly around the country. just seems a lot more work involved

personally, id prefer to have a gable and 2 valleys. even if it does cost a bit more.

my material estimating skills are a little rusty, but with materials and labor involved on a shed roof, i cant see much $$$ savings over trusses. trusses may cost a little more, but go up a lot quicker


----------



## Jay39 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey guys…just wanted to give a little update on the progress of my woodshop build. It's Starting to take good shape…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

looks great almost there.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I think it looks great too.Im very envious and happy for you.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

A metal inside ceiling is what I've got too, and it's great. Looks awesome, Jay.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

the ceiling will help with lighting ...looks awesome .....GREAT JOB :<))


----------



## Jay39 (Nov 9, 2015)

Well, the building was finished yesterday…while I'm on vacation. So, my contractor sends me these teaser pics…lol…with my new lighting and new mini split heat pump and all electric done. I can't wait to get back! Looks pretty good I think…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow cool.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

WOW! Now *THAT* is something to drool over/about!


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

It's pretty hard to tell from the pictures, but the light levels look low to me. It might be camera underexposure from the window light, but the corners and walls look pretty dark to my eyes.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice!
Do you have plywood on your roof or just metal on purlins?


----------



## Jay39 (Nov 9, 2015)

It's Perlins on the roof, insulated metal, then insulated ceilings with r13 (I think). About the lighting…it's so dang bright it's ridiculous (I saw them in my father-in-law's shop)...24 ft of LED lighting on the long runs on each side of shop…I don't think the pics do it justice…

I can't wait to get tools in!!! I can also add as much lighting as I want which is cool…I'm still in Myrtle beach so I haven't seen my full product yet…lol


----------



## Jay39 (Nov 9, 2015)

Well, it will probably take me a couple years to figure my shop layout. I also still have a ton of wood and other tools to bring from my 3 car garage. But, I'm finally in and making dust:


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Congrats Jay… what a great shop!

You might already be aware, but Grizzly's website has a pretty slick shop planner that's fairly easy to use, is to scale, and is free….much easier than the physical trial and error method.


----------



## sawdustdad (Dec 23, 2015)

Epoxy paint the floor. You'll thank me in a couple years. Should have done that before you moved in, but I can understand the excitement of a new shop…


----------



## Runner (Apr 13, 2016)

> Epoxy paint the floor. You ll thank me in a couple years. Should have done that before you moved in, but I can understand the excitement of a new shop…
> 
> - sawdustdad


I've been thinking about epoxy for my shop floor. Does anyone know if heavy tools on mobile bases will damage the epoxy floor? Would a more flexible finish be better?


----------



## Sparks500 (Jun 30, 2017)

Put an oversize conduit in the floor and simply fish an SO cord through it to a wall outlet. Water won't affect it, and as long as the outlet is within sight of the saw its legal.
Put in a few in different locations and just pipe to the nearest wall. gives you flexibility without having to buy floor boxes etc. plug them when not in use.
MAKE SURE YOU USE ELECTRICAL CONDUIT ELBOWS!!!!!


----------



## Srini (Apr 6, 2016)

So, wiring did not go under the floor concrete? I am not seeing outlets on the floor (in those empty shop pictures).


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Now that is nice  You have a lot of jealous woodworkers looking in, including me lol


----------



## Jay39 (Nov 9, 2015)

@Srini, yeah, I put electric under the floor. It's right behind the SawStop…has two 220's and 2 110's. Believe it or not, still not enough…lol. So, I plugged in two extension cords with 3 outlets on them…and have them somewhat hidden under tools. It's not too bad.

Yeah, I can't wait to case the windows in knotty pine…and build stuff for my woodshop. It's going to take a while to get where I want…but, that's what's exciting. Now, I need new drum sander and another dust collector…and some other things…LOL. It's fun to be making dust again!


----------

